# desempenho



## DBLS

Hola a todos,

como puede decir en español "o *desempenho* de um animal na corrida..."

no encuentro la palabra en los diccionarios.

Muchas gracias
Daniela


----------



## Mangato

Pudieramos traducirlo por _el papel_ o _el rol.  _


----------



## airosa

¿Será " el comportamiento"?

Otra sugerencia: _actuación_.


----------



## vf2000

Rendimiento


----------



## DBLS

Pienso que rendimiento queda mejor, ya que no se trata de la importancia.(papel,rol)

gracias


----------



## Mangato

Sería importante conocer el concepto de corrida. Si se trata de *tourada,* o por ejemplo de una* carrera de caballos.*

En el primer caso no se acostumbra a hablar de rendimiento del animal, sino de su comportamiento, o del pap*el que desempeña,* por tratarse de un actor  involuntario, pero fundamental.  En el caso de una *corrida de cavalos,* sí se habla de rendimiento


----------



## airosa

También pensé en la corrida de toros.


----------



## Carfer

Eu iria pela sugestão da airosa, '_actuación_'.


----------



## okporip

En el contexto deportivo, suelo escuchar y leer que un atleta o un  equipo, por ejemplo, tuvo un "buen *desempeño*". ¿La palabra no quedaría bien en este caso por tratarse de un animal?


----------



## Mangato

okporip said:


> En el contexto deportivo, suelo escuchar y leer que un atleta o un equipo, por ejemplo, tuvo un "buen *desempeño*". ¿La palabra no quedaría bien en este caso por se tratar de un animal?


 
Aquí se aprecia la diferencia de uso. En España _tuvo un buen desempeño_ suena  "esquisito". Decimos: _tuvo un buen rendimiento_, o mejor,_ una buena actuación_. También desempeñó un buen, mal, excelente papel. Pero este no es más que uno de los países en los que se habla la lengua, por lo que no sería extraño en en otras latitudes se use.

Tener o dar rendimiento parece, a mi entender, expresar una relación entre inversión y lucro, más propio de una máquina o un animal, pero hoy día con las cifras astrnómicas que se barajan en el deporte profesional, es lógico utilizar la pabra rendimiento. 
 Saludos,


----------



## WhoSoyEu

vf2000 said:


> Rendimiento


Concordo com a baianinha apimentada. "Rendimiento".


----------



## vf2000

Mangato said:


> Sería importante conocer el concepto de corrida. Si se trata de *tourada,* o por ejemplo de una* carrera de caballos.*


Considerando que o original está em português, acho pouco provável que "corrida" se refira a "tourada", por isso sugeri o termo "rendimiento". É o que uso nos meus textos.

Gostaria, inclusive, de conhecer outros sinônimos.

AXÉ.


----------



## DBLS

Muchas gracias a todos, como siempre aprendo mucho en este foro.
Estoy haciendo una traducción de un producto veterinario:

"Fortalece o organismo para o desempenho de atividades;  manutenção de garanhões e de éguas em fase de gestação e/ou lactação; estimula o crescimento de potros, previne doenças..." 

"Fortalece el organismo para el rendimiento en actividades;  manutención de sementales y de yeguas en fase de gestación y/o lactación; estimula el crecimiento de potros, previene enfermedades..."

está correcto o tienen otras sugerencias?

gracias de nuevo


----------



## WhoSoyEu

_"Fortalece el organismo para *un buen* rendimiento en actividades; manutención de sementales y de yeguas en fase de gestación y/o lactación; estimula el crecimiento de potros, previene enfermedades..."_
Me parece que así quedaría mejor.


----------



## Mangato

WhoSoyEu said:


> _"Fortalece el organismo para *un buen* rendimiento en actividades; manutención de sementales y de yeguas en fase de gestación y/o *lactancia*; estimula el crecimiento de potros, previene enfermedades..."_
> Me parece que así quedaría mejor.


 
Com licença


----------



## DBLS

Muchas gracias por las correcciones
Daniela


----------

